# 2008 pode ser um dos anos mais quentes desde 1860



## Rog (20 Mar 2008 às 13:00)

2008 pode ser um dos anos mais quentes desde 1860

Após o início de ano mais frio da última década no Hemisfério Norte, a primavera, que começa oficialmente na quinta-feira, promete levar alívio para essa região do planeta. No entanto, o aquecimento terrestre deve reafirmar-se após o fim do fenômeno La Niña, que esfria as águas do Pacífico, e colocar 2008 entre os 10 anos mais quentes desde 1860.

Contrariando a tendência de aquecimento global, o começo de 2008 registrou baixas temperaturas em vários pontos do mundo, da China à Grécia. No entanto, apesar dessa estréia congelante, este ano deve incluir-se entre os dez mais quentes desde que os registros começaram a ser feitos, na década de 1860.

Neste inverno do Hemisfério Norte as estações de esqui, dos EUA à Escandinávia, acumularam grandes massas de neve. No ano passado, depois de uma série de invernos amenos, alguns aventaram a hipótese de as mudanças climáticas colocarem fim a esse negócio.

Em vários países, as colheitas e as plantas de um modo geral regressaram a seu calendário "normal". "Até agora, 2008, para o globo terrestre, tem sido bastante frio, ficando um pouco acima da média verificada entre 1961 e 1990", afirmou Phil Jones, chefe da Unidade de Pesquisa Climática da Universidade de East Anglia, na Inglaterra, que fornece dados sobre as temperaturas da Terra para a Organização das Nações Unidas (ONU).

Todavia, o aquecimento terrestre, decorrente da queima pela humanidade de combustíveis fósseis segundo o Painel para Mudanças Climáticas da ONU, deve reafirmar-se após o fim do fenômeno La Niña.

Um cenário semelhante ocorreu em 1998 e em 2005, os anos mais quentes registrados até hoje, afirmou Jones. Em janeiro e fevereiro, a China enfrentou suas piores tempestades de neve do último século. Durante o inverno do Hemisfério Norte, houve neve em lugares pouco afeitos ao fenômeno, como a Grécia, o Iraque e a Flórida.

Segundo especialistas, as mudanças climáticas ainda provocarão outras alterações como parte de um aquecimento que também resultará em mais secas, enchentes e ondas de calor e na elevação do nível dos oceanos. 

E, mesmo neste começo de ano, nem todos os lugares registraram temperaturas mais baixas - Jones disse que as regiões oeste e norte da Europa foram as mais quentes do Hemisfério Norte nos primeiros dois meses de 2008.

Dados de satélites da Nasa revelados nesta semana mostram que a mais antiga e mais grossa camada de gelo do Pólo Norte está desaparecendo. 

A Finlândia registrou seu inverno mais quente. Na Noruega, muitas estações de esqui contaram com uma grande quantidade de neve apesar de o inverno ali ter sido o terceiro mais ameno já registrado.

Autoridades de 190 países devem se reunir em Bangcoc, de 31 de março a 4 de abril, a fim de dar início às discussões sobre um novo tratado de longo prazo para combater as mudanças climáticas. Esse tratado substituiria o Protocolo de Kyoto.

Fonte: Terra online


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 13:09)

Bla bla bla bla o apocalipse do costume  

Alguém me explique isto:

"Todavia, o aquecimento terrestre, decorrente da queima pela humanidade de combustíveis fósseis segundo o Painel para Mudanças Climáticas da ONU, deve reafirmar-se após o fim do fenômeno La Niña."

Hun ?? o que ?? chines ??


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2008 às 14:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bla bla bla bla o apocalipse do costume
> 
> Alguém me explique isto:
> 
> ...



Interpretando à letra, significa que a queima dos combustiveis fosseis é a unica (ou pelo menos a que tem maior importância) causa para o aquecimento terrestre. Isto segundo o Painel para as Mudanças Climáticas da ONU.


Ainda assim a frase que eu mais gosto é esta:

*"Até agora, 2008, para o globo terrestre, tem sido bastante frio, ficando um pouco acima da média verificada entre 1961 e 1990"*

Lá está, estamos tão habituados ao calor, que tudo o que é ligeiramente quente, para nós já é frio!


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2008 às 14:25)

Realmente  
O Verão de 2007 tb era para estrelar ovos, e depois foi o que foi.


----------



## ppereira (20 Mar 2008 às 14:57)

AnDré disse:


> Interpretando à letra, significa que a queima dos combustiveis fosseis é a unica (ou pelo menos a que tem maior importância) causa para o aquecimento terrestre. Isto segundo o Painel para as Mudanças Climáticas da ONU.
> 
> 
> Ainda assim a frase que eu mais gosto é esta:
> ...



heheheeh
este texto está lindo....
isto é o discurso do alarme!!! continuo muito séptico, mas cada um defende o que acredita...ou o que lhe dá mais jeito.

vá lá que cada vez mais se vai perdendo o conceito de "aquecimento global" e vai prevalecendo o de "alterações climáticas".

isto não quer dizer que não exista uma relação de causa/efeito (até porque esta é uma das matérias que eu desenvolvo no meu trabalho)

não concordo é com estas relações directas sem uma crítica mais ponderada e fundamentada, mas enfim...


----------



## LUPER (20 Mar 2008 às 20:23)

AnDré disse:


> Interpretando à letra, significa que a queima dos combustiveis fosseis é a unica (ou pelo menos a que tem maior importância) causa para o aquecimento terrestre. Isto segundo o Painel para as Mudanças Climáticas da ONU.
> 
> 
> Ainda assim a frase que eu mais gosto é esta:
> ...



Mas qual calor? Sinceramente isto cada vez está pior, sabes o que são médias e valores passados? Afirmar isso é completamente surreal


----------



## rbsmr (20 Mar 2008 às 22:04)

jpmartins disse:


> Realmente
> O Verão de 2007 tb era para estrelar ovos, e depois foi o que foi.



Concordo plenamente

Aliás, "previsões só depois do jogo!"


----------



## Rog (20 Mar 2008 às 23:24)

É curioso que no início do ano as previsões eram para um ano com temperaturas abaixo da média.. e o início do ano até foi fresco para algumas partes do mundo, mas outras há, em que as temperaturas até estão acima da média.

Depois das previsões de ano frio, agora dizem que será um dos mais quentes.. isto dá a ideia da forma como estas previsões parecem ser feitas: em cima do joelho. Baseadas nos eventos a decorrer, e se estes demoram mais de 3 semanas, então é certo que o ano será todo assim... 

E porque generalizar não é de todo justo, não podemos ignorar vários estudos realizados com rigor, com cientistas que analisam os dados de forma isenta, e os publicam mesmo que os resultados não sejam os esperados à partida.

Os "fanáticos" do arrefecimento ou aquecimento, deixam muitas vezes a Razão de parte, e passam a "descriminar" à partida qualquer notícia que não seja a favor das suas convicções.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2008 às 00:54)

LUPER disse:


> Mas qual calor? Sinceramente isto cada vez está pior, sabes o que são médias e valores passados? Afirmar isso é completamente surreal



Afirmar o quê?

É por saber o que são médias e os valores passados que referi a palavra calor.
Este milénio tem-nos habituado a constantes temperaturas acima da média (a nivel mundial), e bastou haver uma estação normal, com a anomalia de temperatura praticamente isgual a 0ºC, que se fala logo em frio, quando a expressão deveria ser: "De regresso à normalidade". Foi isso que quis dizer com a palavra "calor".

Lá está, estamos tão habituados a estações maioritariamente quentes, que basta vir algo "normal" que sentimos logo que é frio.


----------

